

A Call for Continued Open Standards and Neutrality (2010) - vinceleo
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=long-live-the-web

======
josteink
Not that I disagree, but it's a bit rich coming out saying those things, right
after he has OKed a portion of the open HTML specification created
specifically to render the open specification worthless.

Recall the EME^W DRM, then you can come back (again) and talk about the
importance of having an open web.

~~~
unwind
The title sorely misses a [2010] tag; this is almost three years old.

~~~
galapago
Yeap, November 22, 2010

Good catch!

------
mtgx
Tim Berners Lee: "A Call for Continued Open Standards, Neutrality...and DRM"

One of those 3 things doesn't belong in there and isn't compatible with the
overarching philosophy. Guess which.

